# "Dutch East Passage" NEWADG75gal.open top



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

This is the latest creation by my brother Mike here at Gallery ADG. Drawing from his love of both Dutch and Nature Style aquascaping, plus a (perhaps subliminal) influence from the recent stunning works by the Hong Kong based Creative Aquascape Union (CAU), he composed this layout and brought it into form in just 3 short months. There are actually more fish in the tank, but being the fast moving and somewhat skiddish Danio choprae, they were reluctant to make an extended appearance during shooting. 
Mike has used the complete ADA substrate and liquid fertilization system on this tank-- 1- 6 liter Power Sand SPECIAL, 4- 9 liter Aqua Soil AMAZONIA, Tourmaline BC, and Penac W and P. Green Brighty STEP 1 was used for the first 6 weeks (starting after 2 weeks) along with Brighty K. After about 6 weeks STEP 2 and Brighty K along with regular doses of ECA (full dose after water change and 1/3 dose every other day between water change) and Green Gain (full dose after water change with double dose after major trimming). 
Mike will be checking in fielding any questions as well, I'm sure.










And a larger version:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/files/2/1/2/dutcheast_original.jpg


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

As usual by the Senske brothers simply stunning. Great work guys.


----------



## @[email protected] (Jul 10, 2006)

Very nice scape indeed. 
How do you keep these open top water surface free of oil/debris?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

@[email protected] said:


> Very nice scape indeed.
> How do you keep these open top water surface free of oil/debris?


I hope Jeff doesn't mind but the lily pipe outflow produces a 'whirlpool' effect at the surface stopping the scum from forming. I think he has a picture of it. Really neat!


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2005)

Thanks Raul-7. Additionally, when you lift the Lily Pipe at nightime (lights off period) for aeration, it pretty much annihilates any surface film issues.


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

Beautiful...


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2005)

Thanks all, even though I just helped out with this one a bit. This is Mike's creation.


----------



## |squee| (Feb 3, 2005)

Didn't Mike find the odd sticking out branch weird? It does seem so to me for this particular setup.  Planning and execution of the scape is superb though.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Mike did a great job, especially the composition of the rockwork and stem plants in the back. However, did he mean to make the branches cross in the right-middle section of the aquascape? It seems a little awkward to me. 

David


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

I noticed you took Penac-W and Penac-P off your site. I'm speculating because of the negative publicity? 

Any chance of adding them back?


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!! I'm at a loss for words! I've new desktop wallpaper now


----------



## shewey (Jun 19, 2006)

Beautiful tank, thanks for sharing it with us.

The plants all have a nice contrast.

Mark.


----------



## Fabac (Jul 2, 2006)

Truly amazing! Can you say something about lightning?


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Absolutely incredible...The aquascape speaks for itself...great layout Mike.

Three months? That just goes to show you that the ADA line of stuff, when used properly and as a complete system, works amazingly well.

Keep up the great work.


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2005)

Salt said:


> I noticed you took Penac-W and Penac-P off your site. I'm speculating because of the negative publicity?
> 
> Any chance of adding them back?


I didn't take them off-- they are there under substrate system:

http://www.adgshop.com/Penac_W_p/150-003.htm

http://www.adgshop.com/Penac_P_p/150-005.htm

Honestly I couldn't care less about the "negative publicity" behind these products.


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2005)

I'll let Mike speak to the layout/design questions though I will say that as far as the wood placement, he is trying some different things-- experimenting, trying to break the mold of the standard "Amano" style wood layout/positioning. These things do not always work perfectly in a photo (or at all for that matter) but may have an altogeter affective/effective impact when viewed in person, which is more what our gallery is geared toward. This aquascape works very well in person, though I agree the wood placement is a little tough to convey in the right perspective in the classic "head on" front view only photo.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

That is truly a beautiful aquascape.. I'm sure your client got a lot more than his money's worth just in aesthetic value.

Just curious, does the tank have the typical dimensions of a standard 75 gallon tank? Also, how many watts/what type of bulbs are being used?


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

This tank is actually here in our gallery, so it is not a client tank. It would be a tough one to keep up for a client actually!

The dimensions are like a standard 75 gallon. The lighting is a Coralife fixture with 3- 150 watt HQI 8000 K and 4- 65 watt 6700 K PC.


----------



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

Very nice looking tank.

Bill


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I didn't take them off-- they are there under substrate system:
> 
> http://www.adgshop.com/Penac_W_p/150-003.htm
> 
> http://www.adgshop.com/Penac_P_p/150-005.htm


Ah, I see, they aren't in any of the four subcategories.


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

amazing tank!

i might ask if maintenence is a pain with a tank like this? 

do you replant the tops or simply trim?

thanks!
-Charles


----------



## msenske (Feb 4, 2005)

Words can not explain how much I appreciate and respect your kind words . I will post later today and answer the above questions . 

Thanks Again ,

Mike


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Very beautiful tank Mike, very inspirational, I could stare at if for hours. One of my favorite tank! Keep it up!


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Deja Wu! You guys did it again. The layout colour combination has a very exciting liveliness to it. The groups of plants are expertly placed.


----------



## Ricky Cain (Jan 23, 2004)

I saw this tank at ADG about two weeks ago. It is a very exceptional layout and I like the title as well. Everyone should keep an eye on Mike's 'scaping. He gets better and better with each layout IMO.

Someday I too shall aquascape again . . . 

. . . but the diapers, playdough and animal crackers pile high.


----------



## msenske (Feb 4, 2005)

david lim said:


> Mike did a great job, especially the composition of the rockwork and stem plants in the back. However, did he mean to make the branches cross in the right-middle section of the aquascape? It seems a little awkward to me.
> 
> David


Thanks again for the kind words . I did not intentionally mean for the the branches to cross in the middle section . When I create an aquascape sometimes things happen that are not conventional . I may notice this when creating a layout . Somehow I find reason and purpose with how it relates to what I am trying to accomplish . It is interesting to receive comments on one's "scape" . I never noticed this until it was pointed out .

IMO aquascaping is an art form . I feel that it is important for an aquascaper to create what looks and feels right to the individual . There are design principles that can help guide one to a layout that is "easy on the eyes".When I create an aquascape and it pleases me that is truly all that matters . If I create an aquascpe that others find beautiful that is a bonus and I am grateful . I keep an open mind to criticism . Often that is what can inspire the next layout . My wife is my biggest critique . I recently installed a new Discus aquarium (planted) at my home . After a couple of months she informs me she does not think the layout is all that .Meanwhile Jeff and I are thinking this is the next photo shoot (we still are ) . I asked her what her thoughts were and she explained . What my point is ...AQUASCAPE and enjoy . My post may have gone a little off topic . I do not make time to post that much (fortunately Jeff handles that for us) . I also give much credit to my brother Jeff . He has many talents I do not have .  I am fortunate to have him as my business partner and my brother. You may think that we aquascape together but that has never worked . We share ideas and keep each other balanced . Until I throw him off balance and whack him with a piece of branchy wood.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Edit: I know how the tank is lit now (skipped that post). Any chance of getting a full tank shot with the lighting included?

Fantastic looking tank. Everything from the plants, plant location, rocks, wood, it all just flows together so nicely. Tanks like these belong in an art museum for everyone to enjoy the wonders of living art. You should do a photo journal of your next tank (unless you don't want to give any "secrets" away). 

One day I'll figure out how to plant like that.....one day.....


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2005)

Bavarian3 said:


> amazing tank!
> 
> i might ask if maintenence is a pain with a tank like this?
> 
> ...


So far it's been just trimming the tops-- no pulling up and replanting at this point. Really it's been letting the plants grow to the top and then trimming all sections at once-- literally leveling the stemmed plant section.


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

is possible ha images of set up and grow?


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

msenske said:


> Thanks again for the kind words . I did not intentionally mean for the the branches to cross in the middle section . When I create an aquascape sometimes things happen that are not conventional . I may notice this when creating a layout . Somehow I find reason and purpose with how it relates to what I am trying to accomplish . It is interesting to receive comments on one's "scape" . I never noticed this until it was pointed out .


I understand your sentiments, Mike, and do not get me wrong I believe you have an awesome scape. Honestly, it should not matter what others think, but, like you said, that does not mean that the artist should not consider what others are thinking. Also, a picture can only show so much. Maybe when viewing the tank in real person the tank gives a greatly different feel.

Anyway.... now that I have pointed it out, what do you think about the branches crossing?

Originally, when I saw this scape, I thought that you had purposefully crossed the branches to place tension in that area as compared to the left side. But since it seems not to be done on purpose then maybe I've been overanalyzing things .


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Rek said:


> is possible ha images of set up and grow?


Sorry but I didn't document this one that way this time.


----------



## msenske (Feb 4, 2005)

david lim said:


> I understand your sentiments, Mike, and do not get me wrong I believe you have an awesome scape. Honestly, it should not matter what others think, but, like you said, that does not mean that the artist should not consider what others are thinking. Also, a picture can only show so much. Maybe when viewing the tank in real person the tank gives a greatly different feel.
> 
> Anyway.... now that I have pointed it out, what do you think about the branches crossing?
> 
> Originally, when I saw this scape, I thought that you had purposefully crossed the branches to place tension in that area as compared to the left side. But since it seems not to be done on purpose then maybe I've been over analyzing things .


David , what you said about placing tension is a great way of wording what I did . That area falls off a little and the eye is automatically drawn to the left side . It was not done intentionally for that purpose but your observation is correct . You did not over analyze but better yet helped me in words understand what I was actually doing in this aquascape . I love it ...the dissection of an aquascape .


----------



## shewey (Jun 19, 2006)

Hello Mike and Jeff,

Thanks for the inspirational tank pictures. I have a question on the lighting that you have used...unless I read it wrong, you have a total of 710 watts over a 75 gal tank? That sure is a lot of light and I can imagine you will be doing a lot of trimming in that tank due to the high growth rates.  I am looking at having 3 150watt MH's and perhaps some t5's over my next setup which is in the pipeline. I was thinking this way I could have the t5's on for the full duration of the lighting period, and then just have the MH's on for say 6 hours during the middle of the day. I was wondering if this is the way you have this tank setup, as I would have thought 710watts over it for 10 hours would be too much?

Thanks again for your images and discussions.
Mark


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2005)

Yes-- the two different light sources are staggered. all 700 watts are not blasting for 10 hours per day! Though I will tell you that this strong light is an important variable in the phenomenal stemmed plant growth this tank produces.


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Really nice tank! I was wondering if you have any pictures of the hardscape before you planted it? I'd love to see how you terraced the tank before planting.


----------

